# Halloween haunt pictures, Halloween memories, Haunt how-tos WANTED!



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey gang...looking for some great content for our September issue of Halloween Machine, the print mag we're doing. Expanded size and more professional layout for next month working toward the big October issue, but the reason I started this mag is to showcase home haunters and true Halloween addicts, so I would really love more submissions for upcoming issues!

We've been showcasing a home haunt with every issue, complete with pictures and a description of your haunt. Also looking for how-tos on virtually any Halloween related decoration. Heck, even cool recipes. Halloween memories (with pictures!!) are more than welcome. Virtually any Halloween related thing you can think of, I'm looking to publish.

Send submissions to [email protected] with your cool stuff or even just hit me up here with your ideas.

THANKS!!! :jol:


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Can send you some stuff tonight


----------



## Uncle Steed (Feb 24, 2009)

Please do! Looking for more cool stuff!


----------

